# javascript in .html Funktioniert, in .xhtml nicht mehr



## code_sucht_heimat (23. Aug 2017)

Hallo,


dieser HTML/Js Code in einer .html Datei funktioniert:
https://bpaste.net/show/651659494de1

Aber sobald er in eine .xhtml Datei wandert im selben Projekt wird in der Konsole von Mozilla folgendes angezeigt:

```
14:10:44.648 jQuery.Deferred exception: (intermediate value).Doughnut is not a function @http://localhost:8080/Primefaces_linechart/:31:32
g/</j@http://localhost:8080/Primefaces_linechart/javax.faces.resource/jquery-3.2.1.min.js.xhtml?ln=js:2:29997
g/</k<@http://localhost:8080/Primefaces_linechart/javax.faces.resource/jquery-3.2.1.min.js.xhtml?ln=js:2:30313
 undefined1 jquery-3.2.1.min.js.xhtml:2:31569


14:10:45.119 TypeError: (intermediate value).Doughnut is not a function
<anonym> Primefaces_linechart:31
g/</j() jquery-3.2.1.min.js.xhtml:2
g/</k<() jquery-3.2.1.min.js.xhtml:2
1 Primefaces_linechart:31:32
```


Das .Doughnut sagt mir das er die chart.min.js nicht findet, diese wird aber erfolgreich geladen. Sowohl die CDN Quelle oder die lokale Kopie werden geladen.
Das ganze ist ein JSF2 Projekt mit Glassfish als Server.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------

